# HELP!



## atlfrog (Mar 2, 2007)

Oxyothestis Dumonti ---&gt; any adult pics please. How big do they get? Really appreciate it, I ordered the wrong Mantis and was wondering what I got myself into. :lol: I like them anyway, but I was real curious to what space requirements I will be needing. Getting them in an ooths not nymphs. Thanks.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2007)

Have a look at the following link

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/55.html

I don't have adult species yet, my current stock is at L5, they are very cannibalistic, slim and long, with pointy eye on the side which appears like eyelash. My guess is they don't grow more than 3 inches. Probably the size of Grass mantis (Thesprotia Graminis) in the Southern USA.


----------



## atlfrog (Mar 2, 2007)

I wanted the Oxypilus distinctus and when I found out that I got these, I wigged out!  I will ordering some mantises from you soon, yen, appreciate the info. These might be a good mantis to have anyway. Anyone else out there want to add or post pics, please do so.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 2, 2007)

Here are some of the pics i have available.


----------



## Isis (Mar 2, 2007)

A small grass mantis from N Africa, easy to keep. It grows to about 4cm, females are wingless.


----------



## atlfrog (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! At least I am ready for them.


----------

